# Transformers on poles.



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

1. old age just like us.
2. hopefully the guy trimming trees hits the noodle first?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

drsparky said:


> A couple of questions that has been bothering me for awhile.
> 
> 1. I've notice quite a few pole top transformers look like the paint is burned off, almost like a car after a fire. Do they get that hot or is it just normal weathering?
> 2. In Quebec they place the transformer between the hot and neutral with the neutral riding lower on the pole, what is the advantage to that? Or is just a Frenchy way of doing things?


I haven't noticed any Xfrormers in that bad of shape in my travels :no:

Do they get hot .... You betcha :laughing: ... They're oil filled, and overloading them isn't that big of a concern .....they have 100's of them in their yard ... and they are often overloaded in high demand and especially when another Xformer on the same circuit has failed.


They put the neutral low for a few reasons ... one for separation from the high side, and 2 .... The Telephone and Cable guys connect to the MGN to ground their equipment ... If it was up high, we'd have a shortage of tech guys


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I heard a POCO engineer once say " if one doesn't burn up every now and then..somebody is sizing them too big"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Plenty of them around my way are rusted and paint is peeling, I chalk it up to salt air.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Plenty of them around my way are rusted and paint is peeling, I chalk it up to salt air.


On one of my previous posts , I talked about getting a 
call back on a residential job. (The post was the one that
the HO told me several homes in the culdesac had damages
done in an electrical storm. Her home was damaged because
an evident voltage surge misapplied higher voltage through 
the garage door motor and shut the door with such speed 
and force that it damaged the door and header.)

When I was there it was anice calm day.
I checked the voltage at the main and when I was there
it read 266 volts. I showed it to her and told her she needed
to call POCO.

POCO must have fixed it first then knocked on the door to
tell her "we can't find anything wrong"...

We all know the game they play to avoid covering damages.

The other day , I was traveling down the road where the 
overhead primaries are (that end up feeding this culdesac)
and drove passed her street on my way to my destination.
Every single can along this road was smoking at the point 
of the primary connection...and I mean pouring smoke out
of them..not trickling.

Yeah , they don't have any problems with their service 
and equipment.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> On one of my previous posts , I talked about getting a
> call back on a residential job. (The post was the one that
> the HO told me several homes in the culdesac had damages
> done in an electrical storm. Her home was damaged because
> ...


Damn, did you call that in to the poco?

Never seen that occur with more than a single bad trans before it blew it's lid.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Damn, did you call that in to the poco?
> 
> Never seen that occur with more than a single bad trans before it blew it's lid.


I have see it couple time before but super rare that will happend.

If ya got something like 69 KV line hitting the 14 KV line you will know in the control panel at the POCO command centre will light up like christmas tree when you get a hard line to line fault or cross fault ( this useally the best fk up event if you ever see it )


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> I have see it couple time before but super rare that will happend.
> 
> If ya got something like 69 KV line hitting the 14 KV line you will know in the control panel at the POCO command centre will light up like christmas tree when you get a hard line to line fault or cross fault ( this useally the best fk up event if you ever see it )


Pretty bad things can happen when you smoke off enough oil.


----------



## 71162937 (May 17, 2017)

In Maryland i see old rusty xformers paint chipped and blowing up all day long 
We cash in, Replace and keep it moving :thumbsup:


----------



## GoldToyBox (Jun 11, 2017)

drsparky said:


> A couple of questions that has been bothering me for awhile.
> 
> 1. I've notice quite a few pole top transformers look like the paint is burned off, almost like a car after a fire. Do they get that hot or is it just normal weathering?
> 2. In Quebec they place the transformer between the hot and neutral with the neutral riding lower on the pole, what is the advantage to that? Or is just a Frenchy way of doing things?


1.) just old age, poor paint, weather, etc Seen lots of them, specially used ones that went back to the transformer shop (test & paint)

2.) Not sure what they do in Quebec but we put the PN (primary neutral) above the transformer on tap lines. We put the CN (common neutral) below the transformer (connected to both primary & secondary grds). All press connections, hundreds of ground rods between the stations.
Hope I didn't confuse you?


----------

